# PH levels?



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

What are the acceptable ph levels for poison dart frogs? I am planning on building a background out of mortar. And since mortar will raise the ph, I would prolly have to add some acidic material to the water, or seal the mortar is some substance.

Thanks for any reply I might get.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

*Mortar?*

Why would you want to use mortar? It is such a "permanent" solution, hard to work with. Have you checked into the threads on using spray foam. No chemicals to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

I think a safe pH for water around poison dart frogs would be around 8.0 or 7.0.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

I wanted to use mortar because it will not expand, and I need to to make a part stronger, not break it off. So, dose anyone have any info on it? Could I use the stuff just sold at like Home Depot or would I have to order special vivarium mortar off the web?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a thread about mortar. http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ght=mortar


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I would be inclined to say more acidic is the common condition in our vivs because of the soil we use and decomposition taking place. I've not run across alot of info about mortar being used in vivs but have wanted to give it a try for quite a while. I remember reading that people in the reef hobby have made rock out of concrete and soaked it in distilled water with regular (daily?) changes to minimize/eliminate the pH problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm... Will moss grow on mortar easy? So far mortar seems the best for what I need to do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Eehhh, what about tile grout? Any problems with this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Vivarium Concepts has a safe mortar that has been used by many.
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/mortar.htm

I'm not sure of any toxins in the store brands, but I think some of the grouts might have additives to prevent mildew.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

As he said before I think the mortar from vavarium concepts would be safer than using the kinds from the hardware store. People have used the mortar from the hadware stores before without any negative effects. However I wouldn't want to be the person that finds out that it isn't good for you PDFs.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11477
That's a better thread on mortar and grout. Basically grout is going to bust up when exposed to constant moisture. 

The mortar from VC can't be much different than anything else made. You're kinda restricted to forms of rock, sand, and cement when you're making a mortar. I'd rather put mortar or concrete in my tank than GS and because at least I know each of the things in mortar and concrete aren't made in a lab but come directly from the Earth.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Also might want to look into epoxy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

I have done some experimenting with "hydraulic cement". It's pretty much like powdered cement, just add water. This cement will cure under water and once it dries, it is quite hard and water resistant. I think there are epoxies mixed in with it. It's easy to find at most hardware stores and inexpensive. 
I made a waterfall about 5 months ago and there are no signs of deterioration and the frogs hop all over it. It seems like a safe bet thus far. Oh yes, I also sealed it with acrylic cement sealer.
Here's a few pics of a second one I made for a larger viv.

2pics of the sryrofoam form

















Styrofoam covered with hydraulic cement









Waterfall married up to the rest of the foam to be covered with co-co-fibre

















Close up of the waterfall working









2 finished pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

that is a wicked awesome water fall and stand/canopy! if the mortar is gonna raise the ph your not gonna wanna add anything acidic to the water though.. ph is the acidicness of the water if anything you might need to add a ph downer... this is all coming from my fish experience though may be wrong in the frog world


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> your not gonna wanna add anything acidic to the water though.. ph is the acidicness of the water if anything you might need to add a ph downer


That's the same thing. Lowering the pH is making it more acidic. A pH downer is puttng something in your water that is more acidic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

This link may be interesting.....
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/phalka ... 061301.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

kk had my figures backwards heh


----------

